# First String Orchestra Attempt (Work in Progress)



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/eujnpb65apltusa/Composition_for_String_Orchestra.mid

(My first return to any kind of tonality in a while)


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

"Error (403)
It seems you don't belong here!"


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

dl.dropbox.com/s/eujnpb65apltusa/Composition for String Orchestra.mid

Functional URL


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

The midi file no longer generates the error (403) and now imports to Sibelius but shows a totally chaotic score. Can't make any sense of it. Notes are mostly out of range. All tracks are shown as 'Aria Player'. What is that?


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Aria Player is the player for the default sounds in Finale. I'm not sure why the midi import failed so badly.


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks. If you are using Finale, I thought it ought to be able to create Midi files which will import easily to any notation program. Why not try exporting to SoundCloud? http://soundcloud.com. It seems to be able to cope with most formats.


----------

